# Handlebar dimensions



## antnee (16 Feb 2020)

I wonder if anybody can direct me to a site which explains in basic terms how to measure up handlebars for the reach, drop flare and width As I have a set of drops which I believe are shallow drops that came with the Planet X RT 58 ultegra I got in 2015 Which I find are just really suitable to me I thought they were called Stealth 6061 440 mm width and so I contacted them to see if they still sold them It turned out that they are now discontinued ! They directed me to these https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBSEZETA/selcof-zeta-6061-alloy-road-bar which the chap I spoke to said they were the same but the Reach? ( in the drops position they were 75mm longer) I wonder if there are others which would suit better as looking at all the sites out there it seems you can pay any figure you like and still not get what you want. Could I cut them down perhaps?And not all the retailers put all the dimensions on their web site as to whether they measure from the centre of the bar or the outside! Dazed after only 2 hours of looking!!!
Many thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2020)

You can chop the ends off drop bars.

Not a bad mod to aid knee clearance.

Few riders, even when 'on the drops', use the very end of the bars.


----------



## Venod (17 Feb 2020)

@antnee the Selcof bars you linked to are only 75mm reach, what do you mean they are 75mm longer reach ?
These are also compact, https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBCTRA540/controltech-ra-540db-6-alloy-road-bar
Some manufactures list the width center to center, some outside to outside, something to be aware of when buying.
https://bike.bikegremlin.com/946/road-bar-geometry/


----------



## antnee (17 Feb 2020)

Thanks for the advice As to 75mm longer I first took that 75mm longer as the length of the handlebars where your hands go when on the drops, though now having looked at that site you sent I''m unsure as to what he meant I wasn't quick enough at the time to mentions this as I do find these chat boxes that the retailer offers a little off putting, as try to type and order what I want to say in my head before saying it without felling that I'm holding the person up waiting for my reply, though I suppose that if they want to sell the item they will wait? What I will do this morning is goo out to the garage and get the relevant measurements so I can start looking with some definite purpose


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Feb 2020)

It is next to impossible to compare handlebars as a you very rarely get all the measurements and even when you do manufactures measure from different starting points. This is abut as good as it gets:


----------



## antnee (17 Feb 2020)

I see what you mean now about comparing Handlebars, some haven't even put distance of drop and reach on some of their sites!


----------



## antnee (19 Feb 2020)

right after waiting for wiggle to check though their supply of Shallow drop handlebars found to my chagrin that the bar that was nearest to my requirements was the Cinelli Vai XL Shallow Drop and that Wiggle no longer stocked that 44cm width that I wanted but wading though some other sites found some at Tredz bikes admittedly they will have to order them but the bikes in bits at the moment so no urgent need. Will be good to get out with the new mudguards and bars fitted when they arrive as can't see the weather improving anytime soon so thanks for all your help I knew I'd get sorted in the end.


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Feb 2020)

Some makers measure width from centre to centre, and some from outside to outside. Beware!


----------



## Venod (19 Feb 2020)

Glad you have got sorted, but do you realize there is only 3mm in reach difference between the Cinelli bars you have bought and the Selcof ones ones recommended by PX.


----------



## antnee (19 Feb 2020)

No I didn't till just after i'd ordered them Still whats 3mm ok if I was up to tour de France level it might make a difference, but I think I can live with that difference. But perhaps the difference in price is a little galling to me anyway will will see how I get on with them.


----------

